# Lactulose use in rabbits...



## Jenk (Nov 16, 2011)

This is a curiosity question, so that I may be able to have a more specific conversation with my vet. (Actually, my regular vet is on maternity leave; I'll need to have the convo. with her colleague/employee.)

If you've used Lactulose with success for a bun with digestive slowdown (or even stasis), what dosage did you use, how frequently did you give it, what is your bun's weight, and what total dosage of sub-Qs did you give in a 24-hour period to keep your bun hydrated? 

To clarify: I will _not_ give Lactulose to my bun without discussing it with the vet first. I just want to know what the rule-of-thumb is for giving it, so that I can work to convince her to let me try it. (My vet's clinic doesn't use it for rabbits, though I've been working on them to try it.)


Thank you, 

Jenk


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 16, 2011)

Jenk, what do you mean by Lactulose? 

Over 10 years ago Buttercup was sick with tummy problems. We brought him to a Exotic Vet, he told us not to waste are money on medication to go buy Bio Best Plain Yogurt. He said it worked wonders on the bunnies and to be honest it always worked when we gave it to Buttercup, Wilbur and Jackie. We did give it to the others too. I didn't know about Ovol at that time. We just syringed it in his mouth slowly.

Never gave sub q's, would syringe H2O.

I'm not sure if this is the info you are looking for. I know many people on here don't agree with dairy products fir bunnies but they worked for me and it was a Vet who deals with rabbits that told me about it.

Susan


----------

